# Gun ID?



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Yup, this is me, but it was a couple of years ago at a friend's place, with his gun, and I can't seem to get a hold of him.

I would like to know what kind of gun this is?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

It's a stainless steel revolver with a 6" barrel.

If I had to guess...which I do not having any additional information or a closer photo...and since you didn't say that it kicked like a mule, I'd say a S&W N-frame .357 magnum shooting .38 Special ammo.

I'm also kinda wondering where your right thumb is?


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Cabin Fever said:


> It's a stainless steel revolver with a 6" barrel.
> 
> If I had to guess...which I do not having any additional information or a closer photo...I'd say a S&W N-frame .357 magnum shooting .38 Special ammo.


 Thanks, I wish I had more info or a better pic. 

I enjoyed that gun and did quite well with it I think for a beginner, but I need to gain proficiency with a .40 as I pursue my goal of qualifying for our county mounted patrol (that's the service weapon they require).

Fortunately my FIL is a retired under-sheriff and competition shooter and he has a .40 S&W that he has agreed to give me training on.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

> I'm also kinda wondering where your right thumb is?


Good question!

Like I said, it was a while ago and my second only time shooting, the first being just a few minutes before this pic was taken, but with a Thompson.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

This was with the Thompson, the first time I ever shot a firearm. 










I had difficulty keeping my back straight and not leaning back like that, but I still managed to do quite well with the target.

I have a long way to go for the MP requirements, but that's ok... my horse I plan to use is still a work in progress, but progressing very well, and with the help of my FIL I should be ok (I think ), by spring, which is my goal.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Assume photo with the Thompson! Was is fully automatic or a civilian semi-auto?

Next time, flex your knees and lean forward a bit into the shot. Remember, "nose over toes" when you shoot.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Tiempo said:


> Thanks, I wish I had more info or a better pic.
> 
> I enjoyed that gun and did quite well with it I think for a beginner, but I need to gain proficiency with a .40 as I pursue my goal of qualifying for our county mounted patrol (that's the service weapon they require).
> 
> Fortunately my FIL is a retired under-sheriff and competition shooter and he has a .40 S&W that he has agreed to give me training on.


The .40 will be a semi-auto handgun, not a revolver, You'll have to remember to keep your wrists stiff to keep the muzzle from climbing. In other words, no "limb wrists" which can cause a jam (stove piping) in a semi-auto.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Cabin Fever said:


> Assume photo with the Thompson! *Was is fully automatic or a civilian semi-auto?*
> 
> Next time, flex your knees and lean forward a bit into the shot. Remember, "nose over toes" when you shoot.


 I have no idea, I'm completely gun naive! 

Thank goodness I'll have my FIL to help me along  

And my husband of course, but his experience is pretty much defined by his taking out Saddam's Iraqi National Guard snipers in GWI, a situation that I hopefully should not be required to tap on engaged in Michigan State football games crowd control on horseback! :grin:


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

> The .40 will be a semi-auto handgun, not a revolver


The only thing I've been told so far by the department is that the required service weapon is a .40 with no safety.

I have a LOT to learn.

My FIL believes it's best to learn with a revolver, does this make sense?


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

Looks like a Ruger (Security Six?), to me.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Definitely a Ruger, maybe a Redhawk or else a Security Six.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Could be a Ruger, I could tell for sure if I could see the cylinder latch knob. But I doubt if Tiempo really wants to know the maker...she likely wants to know the caliber....right?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Tiempo said:


> The only thing I've been told so far by the department is that the required service weapon is a .40 with no safety.
> 
> I have a LOT to learn.
> 
> My FIL believes it's best to learn with a revolver, does this make sense?


Yes, it does make sense to learn with a revolver. It's much less complicated than a semi.

I have a .40 S&W with no safety. It's a double action only semi. Don't worry about no safety with this type of semi. It is no different...safey wise....than a revolver. A revolver doesn't have a safety either.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Cabin Fever said:


> Could be a Ruger, I could tell for sure if I could see the cylinder latch knob. But I doubt if Tiempo really wants to know the maker...she likely wants to know the caliber....right?


She asked what kind it was. Look at the latch inside the standing breech, it's a Ruger. I'm leaning more towards a Redhawk but it's hard to judge not knowing how big her hands are. 

If it is a Redhawk, it would be 357, 41 Mag, 44 Mag or 45 Colt.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

> judge not knowing how big her hands are.


For a woman, big  I'm 5'10" and a farrier  

Women's gloves don't fit


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Hand size reference with a 19hh Clydesdale ...I told you they were big lol


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Tiempo said:


> The only thing I've been told so far by the department is that the required service weapon is a .40 with no safety.


this is probably better than 95% liklyhood code for we use a glock 22

i suggest if this is somthing you are very serios about and it seems you are that you get yourself whatevery you see on thier beolds probably a G22 Glock the gen 4 is out and has more grip texture get a stong side holster and make youerself bery proficient with that. 

starting with a revolver yes no a glock was desinged for officers transitioning off a revolver in many ways.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> Yes, it does make sense to learn with a revolver. It's much less complicated than a semi.


I am of two minds on this. A revolver is defiantly simpler and safer than a semi-auto, but when switching to the semi-auto you have to retrain your thought process to remember that the semi-auto is fully cocked after every shot. Not a problem if you empty the clip, but bad news if you only fire part of the clip and forget to de-cock. I once saw someone who was more familiar with a revolver fire half a clip from a 380 and then set it down fully cocked.


----------



## wind power (Sep 29, 2010)

It looks like a model 686 S&W .357 and or .38 (stainless 6" barrel)


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Tiempo said:


> Hand size reference with a 19hh Clydesdale ...I told you they were big lol


I Love this Picture of you, you look sooo Happy!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> I'm also kinda wondering where your right thumb is?


I think it might be under her left thumb.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

wind power said:


> It looks like a model 686 S&W .357 and or .38 (stainless 6" barrel)


686 was my guess


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Not a 686 or a Smith. There is no underlug like a 686, and no cylinder release on the sideplate like a Smith. It's a Ruger Redhawk, 5.5".


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

tinknal said:


> I am of two minds on this. A revolver is defiantly simpler and safer than a semi-auto, but when switching to the semi-auto you have to retrain your thought process to remember that the semi-auto is fully cocked after every shot. Not a problem if you empty the clip, but bad news if you only fire part of the clip and forget to de-cock. I once saw someone who was more familiar with a revolver fire half a clip from a 380 and then set it down fully cocked.


Not always. There are many semi's available that are double action only (DAO) that are not cocked after each shot.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Good job, Ed. Either your computer screen has great resolution or your eyes are better than mine!

BTW, I prefer the S&W's cylinder release lever over the Ruger "push button". Just my personal preference, FWIW.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Thanks guys for the info, and thanks Swan  I was very fond of Amos even though he was not easy for his feet.

He was sold to Oklahoma, so I don't trim him anymore.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> Not always. There are many semi's available that are double action only (DAO) that are not cocked after each shot.


True, but that just makes it doubly dangerous when you finally do encounter one that cocks with each shot. I have had police training. The man who was the shooting instructor must have had nerves of steel, some of the people he was teaching shooting to were fresh out of college and had never touched a gun in their lives. some of the things I saw at the range made me cringe. Luckily the instructor was aware of everything that happened there and had excellent command presence.


----------

